# Lost Bound Train numbers



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

Is anyone willing to give up the numbers to it?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

lost bound train is jimmys boat.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

The Langeeee said:


> Is anyone willing to give up the numbers to it?


I don't care who you are that there is funny!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

87.31


----------



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

LOL My bad it always sounded as if it were a wreck that you guys were referring too. Sorry for the misunderstanding. :whistling:


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

The Langeeee said:


> LOL My bad it always sounded as if it were a wreck that you guys were referring too. Sorry for the misunderstanding. :whistling:


A man that can take a joke, nice!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

The Langeeee said:


> Is anyone willing to give up the numbers to it?


FL TJ6556....Just had too, sorry

Jimmy


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

someone should have totally just gave him random numbers lol


----------



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

That wold have been awesome lol me on a random numbers chase. What would be funny though is if the random numbers turned out to be a honey hole and I started posting pics of some nice fish. LOL


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

*Lost Bound Train numbers* 
"Is anyone willing to give up the numbers to it?"

When I saw the title & thread, I almost ck'd the backyard to make sure the LBT was still there...lol

Langeeee, send me a p.m. if you like a fishing trip on the Lost Bound Train....You're a good sport and I know you will fit right in with our crew...

I will also share a few numbers that the LBT holds close to her chest.... 


Jimmy


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

You can't beat that.


----------



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds good to me Jimmy. I am trying to figure out how to catch grouper consistently. I have only caught one legal one ever. Thanks to all for not beating me up too bad over it, just glad i could add some humor.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

that is what this board is all about!


----------

